# Ribena wine ( blackcurrant syrup/cordial)



## St Allie

"Blackcurrant (Ribena) wine

One 12oz bottle of Ribena Blackcurrant juice will in fact make one gallon of wine. Dissolve 1.5kilo (3lb) of sugar in some warm water, and add the blackcurrant juice. Bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes to drive off any preservative, cool, and pour into a gallon jar, filling it to the shoulder. Then add your chosen wine yeast. The merest trace of acid (one-third of a teaspoon of citirc acid) and a pinch of yeast nutrient should also be added. Insert the air-lock and stand the jar in a warm place for fermentation to get underway. When the first vigourous fermentation has died down after a fortnight or so, top up the jar with warm water to the bottom of the neck, and re-insert air-lock; then continue with the fermentation in the usual way"

from CJJ Berry recipes


----------



## St Allie

Collette and I are both doing this recipe. We will update feedback a little further down the track.

Allie


----------



## Boozehag

Im using the Barkers brand as it doesnt have the preservatives so no need to boil. Ive just transfered it to a carboy and tastes and smells divine so far!
I used blackcurrant and boysenberry.


----------



## St Allie

Just wondering how your blackcurrant is coming along Coll?

Allie


----------



## Boozehag

Another one that is still gassy. I have it inside where its warm and am trying to degas it. Seems my reds dont want to be stills...but Im working on it!

How is yours coming along?


----------



## St Allie

Mine's indoors and gassy too, was wondering if it was just me.. This was started 8 weeks ago, had expected it to be bottled by now.

Allie


----------



## Boozehag

Wonder if its anything to do with the juice as I added some of that to top up my blueberry wine and thats the other one Im having issues with as in still highly gassy yet clearly finished fermenting ages ago.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## NCityHoochBrewer

If you are having problems with gassy wine there are several products on the market that you can attach to a drill to stir the wine to de gass. if ya dont wanna pay out for this or are using small vessall shake vigorously at least 3 times a day.(maybe more) I did the latter & my wine de gassed quite well.

Also tried using a bamix (handheld blender) with the whisk attachment on it & this worked wonders & so much quicker.

Happy Brewing


----------



## Julie

NCityHoochBrewer said:


> If you are having problems with gassy wine there are several products on the market that you can attach to a drill to stir the wine to de gass. if ya dont wanna pay out for this or are using small vessall shake vigorously at least 3 times a day.(maybe more) I did the latter & my wine de gassed quite well.
> 
> Also tried using a bamix (handheld blender) with the whisk attachment on it & this worked wonders & so much quicker.
> 
> Happy Brewing


 
Do you realize that the post your are responding too was posted 3 years ago?


----------

